# The DD app....it’s like a new app every night!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I know I’ve been ranting about the DD app on several posts so this will be the last I promise. No sense screaming at the rain. This app is pathetic garbage with a constant flow of issues.

Last night I went back to a 4 step decline. Tonight:

I start the Dash and go online with GH. Before a can even decline a garbage DD offer I get a great GH double. I go to pause DD....I now can only get a 9:59 pause. @Rickos69 , that was even before declining an offer! All night I was limited to that short pause.
Ok, I figure I’ll just deal with it. But wait.....while on pause with the timer displayed I keep getting offers!!! WTF now pausing the Dash doesn’t stop offers??? I had to keep declining while on pause.
I get a good shop and pay at the supermarket, 6 items, $19.50, 2.8 miles. Easy money. I start shopping and the Bar Code scanner won’t work. Not only that but the option to manually add the items is gone. Now because of the bug assed app there’s no way to complete the order. I called the lady and told her I would have to cancel because of the app and she tells me three drivers before me arrived at the store and shortly cancelled. Yeah I wonder why!!! I was pissed about losing the money but she was desperate to get her items and had no car. She told me she had cash so we made an arrangement....I cancelled, then she cancelled and I bought the items. She gave me the $20 bill tip she promised, plus $25 to reimburse the $21.75 for the items. Hey DD, because of your shit app I got ALL the money and you got nothing.🖕🖕🖕
Finally, to cap the night off the bugged out app won’t let me end the Dash. Every time I try to end it tells me “something went wrong”. Yeah, something went wrong.....I signed up for DD 5 years ago!!! I just force closed the app and shut my phone off so for all I know I’m still getting offers as I’m writing this! 
In 5 years I’ve never seen this buggy app this bad. Complete garbage.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Seamus said:


> I know I’ve been ranting about the DD app on several posts so this will be the last I promise. No sense screaming at the rain. This app is pathetic garbage with a constant flow of issues.
> 
> Last night I went back to a 4 step decline. Tonight:
> 
> ...


Lol I have no issues if you complain about Doortrash multiple times. I stopped doing Doortrash because of low-pay orders.
To top this off, tonight sucked.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

I always add my lunch to their orders and its all good again.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I had to cancel a shop n pay too. I left the cart in the aisle with all the items in it. 

It should have been easy but they're always trying new ways of screwing you over.

DD is just not worth the frustration and abuse, between not making money on bad offers, and not even making money on the good offers because they screw it up.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

What a mess! Thanks for reminding me what I don’t miss about gig work, some of the BS that comes with it. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Things like this happen when you leave the council.
Regarding ending your dash, I have written about this in the past. I was going around in circles trying to end my dash. It only happens if your dash expires before your end it, it is a problem to end. If I remember correctly, you have to click on that little banner that says you've been dashing since, and end it there.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> It only happens if your dash expires before your end it,


In my case I was so aggravated I was trying to end it early.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> In my case I was so aggravated I was trying to end it early.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Since business was a bit slow on my main app out of curiosity and boredom I went online with DD this past Saturday afternoon for the first time since July 2020. I received a few garbage offers and declined them both. I have since deleted the app for good. There’s no real reason for me to have it on my phone. I’ve only completed 10 lifetime rides on that app.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I know I’ve been ranting about the DD app on several posts so this will be the last I promise. No sense screaming at the rain. This app is pathetic garbage with a constant flow of issues.
> 
> Last night I went back to a 4 step decline. Tonight:
> 
> ...


On a serious note, there is the possibility of things getting screwed up on your phone when you have 17 delivery apps running at once. And BTW, I always, always restart my phone before going out on the town for deliveries. Its like taking a shower to start your day. You gotta be fresh!!!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You mean like $5 prostitute fresh, about to get dirty


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> On a serious note, there is the possibility of things getting screwed up on your phone when you have 17 delivery apps running at once. And BTW, I always, always restart my phone before going out on the town for deliveries. Its like taking a shower to start your day. You gotta be fresh!!!


Multi apping has been really good lately despite the DD app problems. Since they both run hot and cold it's allowed me to keep rolling. The other night I tied my personal record of 4 orders in the car at once! 2 DD and 2 GH at the same time $$$. 3 were on time and 1 was 4 minutes late. The 1 that was 4 minutes late was a case of Dog Food from Petsmart so hopefully fido didn't get too upset! It was a rare decent Petsmart offer. ($8.50 for 4+ miles but was .5 miles from another order drop-off)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Okay so you want everyone to go to UberEATS ? They are fked up too . AHahahahahaha 🤣😂🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Last couple of times I paused DD, it wouldn’t let me resume or end the dash. I tried closing the app and re opening. I even re started my phone. No matter what I did it was stuck on the screen where the only choices were return to dash or end dash. Neither button worked.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

About 20 of these a day too. The order was never sent to me and I'm not in the ocean. I wouldn't have accepted this order anyways maybe they upgraded lol


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's poop dash tonight, kids.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Last couple of times I paused DD, it wouldn’t let me resume or end the dash. I tried closing the app and re opening. I even re started my phone. No matter what I did it was stuck on the screen where the only choices were return to dash or end dash. Neither button worked.


Same exact thing happened to me. After I force closed the app I just did GH. I opened the DD app up about an hour and a half later and it still showed me on pause with 7 minutes left. I hit resume and it worked normal the rest of the night! They have a lot to fix! Their app is bugged out worse than ever.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Same exact thing happened to me. After I force closed the app I just did GH. I opened the DD app up about an hour and a half later and it still showed me on pause with 7 minutes left. I hit resume and it worked normal the rest of the night! They have a lot to fix! Their app is bugged out worse than ever.


It seems like this week hasn’t been too great for many people. Lots of spending from last week and I think that’s the reason why it’s been slower this week. And seems like apps are having issues as well. Gonna hope Friday and the weekend picks up


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Chrisskates808 said:


> It seems like this week hasn’t been too great for many people. Lots of spending from last week and I think that’s the reason why it’s been slower this week. And seems like apps are having issues as well. Gonna hope Friday and the weekend picks up


Let’s hope! I did very well this week despite the DD app problems and it being slow in general. However I did it the hard way multi apping like crazy. At one point 2 nights ago I had 2 DD and 2 GH in my car at the same time! That’s busting ass! I’d prefer not to work that hard to make the numbers!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

You do all know that DoorDash was down yesterday evening???
It appeared to work but didn't???


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> You do all know that DoorDash was down yesterday evening???
> It appeared to work but didn't???


Yes the whole app crashed! A couple years ago that used to happen almost every Friday night. You can always tell if you try to open up a support chat (or call) and you're number 843 in line! I don't even ever bother calling support, just force close and switch to GH. If it's in the middle of a delivery I just go to the already loaded GPS address and give them the food. Then I write down the order details to make sure I get paid.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Yes the whole app crashed! A couple years ago that used to happen almost every Friday night. You can always tell if you try to open up a support chat (or call) and you're number 843 in line! I don't even ever bother calling support, just force close and switch to GH. If it's in the middle of a delivery I just go to the already loaded GPS address and give them the food. Then I write down the order details to make sure I get paid.


So last night, I accepted a double McD 4 miles $15.
I get there, just as the app was crashing.
One had an order number, the other did not.
Of course McD only gave me the one. I tried to call, and chat with support (1,047).
What to do, what to do, it wouldn't let me cancel. So, I marked it picked up, and after a million tries, I marked it as delivered, even though I was nowhere near the delivery address.
Then I ended the dash and went home.
Late last night, I managed to get through to DD support, and was praised for my honesty for reporting that I neither picked up, nor delivered the order in question, and they would not reverse the delivery fee ($6), and that they had already refunded the customer and all is well.
I am expecting to see my contract violation and time now.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Rickos69 said:


> You do all know that DoorDash was down yesterday evening???
> It appeared to work but didn't???


Yup. I honestly haven’t been doing DoorDash for a while anyways. Uber is my primary. Yestersay was dead


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I am expecting to see my contract violation and time now.


One thing I will credit DD for is being very fair during app crashes. In the past when they have a major nationwide crash they have gone back and removed any negative impacts to the drivers. (bad ratings, AR, Cancelled orders etc.etc.). I think even if you just took the food and ate it and never called support there would be no contract violation notice.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Saturday night, I finished a delivery at about 10pm that brought my total to $172. As soon as I completed the delivery, my total was now $0.00 yet I was still dashing. I checked my earnings and the $172 was already in my total earnings. About 15 minutes later, my dash ended and I had to start a new one.

I have no idea what happened. They come up with creative ways to mess with us all the time.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I was back on old style declines yesterday. Back to 2 step again today 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

It went from 3 step to one step, back to 3 and then 2. Then back to 3 step and now back to 2 step again, except the map and distance information disappeared. 

So now it's an offer with a map of the ocean, and when you decline that the app crashes every time and hurls another turd from the mound before the app even restarts.

And to add to all this awesomeness, now they're restricting tips when gas is $5 and rising. I hope they all go bankrupt as fast as possible.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Same exact thing happened to me. After I force closed the app I just did GH. I opened the DD app up about an hour and a half later and it still showed me on pause with 7 minutes left. I hit resume and it worked normal the rest of the night! They have a lot to fix! Their app is bugged out worse than ever.


Did they hire Uber Techs to work on their apps?

I have Favor here in Texas, so I leave Houston for a College Town to earn on it and ignore DD because they have changed so much…


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Doortrash reverted the decline steps for me too. Glad I haven’t been doing it


----------

